# Please help ID!



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Well this is a little embarrassing. I lost the paper that I wrote on when I got these plants. I'm new to this hobby and I don't know what these are. I think one is Java.

Thanks!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A sword,val and cambomba I think.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The sword is buried to deep. Raise it some or else you will choke it out.


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

which one is which?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First is sword,second is val and third is the cabomba.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

good work majerah1 I agree with all your Ids


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Woo-hoo, I'm getting better at this! I knew the first and last but was still iffy on the second plant!

How deep should the sword be buried? I have 2 and they are buried the same as in the pics above. When I got them, they literally had NO roots! It was the leaves, stem and light amount of white at the bottom of the stem..... so, if I pull the plant up a bit, it will almost be floating.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> First is sword,second is val and third is the cabomba.


Spot on!

For swords, you plant them deep(ish) and then gently pull them up to where the top of the crown is visible.

If the roots are not established, you can anchor them down using some fishing line and a suction cup. I have to do this from time to time with Blyxa Aubertii.


----------



## bsmith (Jul 11, 2011)

I am thinking that the plant being ID'd as a sword might be one of those that the big pet stores tries to pass off as an aquatic plant when in reality it is not aquatic at all. 

Can you get some better pics of the leaves?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

bsmith said:


> I am thinking that the plant being ID'd as a sword might be one of those that the big pet stores tries to pass off as an aquatic plant when in reality it is not aquatic at all.
> 
> Can you get some better pics of the leaves?


It's definitely a sword.


----------



## bsmith (Jul 11, 2011)

Scuff said:


> It's definitely a sword.


What is it about this plant that definitely assures you that it is a sword? There are many aquatic/terrestrial plants that are very similar looking but are not what we may believe? Just trying to be 100% definitive here. If you gave this member the plant that would make me feel better but if not how can you be certain without better pics of the leaves?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Look at the crown, look at the top of the root system, look at how the roots are growing out of the soil. Look at how it's not _dead_.


----------



## bsmith (Jul 11, 2011)

I understand it looks quite similar to what a sword looks like but this would not be the first time that this plant would have been passed on as an aquatic plant by a fish store. Also in many of the cases this (and another plant they do this with, mondo grass) will survive for weeks in the tank withering away over the course of a few weeks or a month or more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes definatly a sword.Look at the way the veins are on the leaves.Also as pointed out,the crown of the plant also gives it away.i can very easily see the leaves and such.My amazon sword has leaves very much like this plant even down to a few of the emersed leaves(as shown in the first pic,at the bottom of the plant.The small roundish ones.)


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Unless you can come up with a positive ID that trumps the ID of several knowledgeable people...it's a sword.

End of discussion.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I know the plant you refer to and it has different green and white in the leaves. It is very commonly mistaken for a true aquatic and is sold at pet stores as such. 

However, I would agree this is a bonifide aquatic - Amazon Sword.


----------

